# Where does your puppy sleep?



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish I could help.. My Tpoo sleeps in our bed.. He doesnt like to anywhere else.. Unless during the day he sleeps in the living room in his crate.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would put the crate in your bedroom so you can hear him if he needs to go out in the middle of the night. Also, he will feel calmer and safer if he is in the same room as his new mommy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I second the "crate in the bedroom" advice. Dogs are pack animals and puppies especially (just left their mom & siblings) are looking for safety and stability.

Good luck!!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I third the crate in your room suggestion. When we got Casper my son (who also sleeps pretty soundly) really wanted Casper to be in his room but I was afraid that I wouldn't hear him across the hallway in the middle of the night. Also because my kids go to bed much earlier than we do and Casper hangs out with dh and I until we go to bed, it just made sense to have him in our room. Casper will be a year old next week and his crate is still in my room but I like him there


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Start with the crate in your room. Later, you won't need the crate, because your pood' will be in bed with you! Just ask 90% of the members on this forum. :smile:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My poodles usually out sleeping with me and we go from there!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I give him a crate, he goes and sleep under the sofa, i pen him and give him a bed, he go and sleep on the pee pad.....ahhhh, he chooses his own bed


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My two, 7 months and 1.5 years each sleep in their own crate in our bedroom. It works out great. We have some "together time" on the bed for about 1/2 hour and then they go into their crates. I put the 7 month old in and the older one walks into his crate.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

crate in the bedroom.  I think we have a consensus. The puppy in the kids room would be okay, but if he cries it might wake them up. Are they going to do anything about it? My puppy slept through the night in the crate next to the bed from the first night, so not all puppies wake up in the middle of the night. If yours sleeps through, you could try him in the kids room after a couple days.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My only concern about the crate in the bedroom idea is what about your other dog? Does he have to sleep downstairs while everyone else goes upstairs? I'm not sure I would want to immediately give the puppy privileges that are denied to the older dog. Any reason why the adult dog can't join the pack upstairs?


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Totally agree with crate in your bedroom. You didn't mention puppy size but with a standard, there isn't much room left in our bed and he's only 10 months! Plus, the cat sleeps with us so it would be really crowded. We have had the crate next to my side of the bed since we brought Kobe home and it works out great. We also do family time with him in the bed many nights before we all go to sleep! Good luck to you!


----------



## Jgale (Mar 25, 2012)

Well it was a rough first night. The poor guy came from Nevada to PhiladelPhia and he missed a connecting flight so he was in the crate for 12 hours! It was 10 pm when we finally got him home but of course I didn't want to put him back in the crate so we hung out with him until around midnight. He definitely did not want to go back in his crate and I didn't blame him at all. The crate was next to my bed and he got up at 2 am and I took him out to pee. Then he got up at 4 and was basically up for the day.

Now we are hanging out in the kitchen. It seems that all he wants to do is sleep on my lap (what a hardship for me!) I feel so bad for him after everything he went thru yesterday. Plus even though it's been the driest spring ever here in Philly of course it's absolutely pouring now! Since he's from Nevada I don't think he's used to the rain. He cries whenever I make him go out. I'm thinking of putting down some newspaper inside though I've never paper trained a dog before. What do you think? Lots of whimpering from him unless he's on my lap.

Thanks. I'll post some pix some. He's a lovely orange color with the sweetest little face


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Aww the poor baby  That's a long time to be in a crate. It will get better. I had a rough week or so when we first got my pup, but she got better each night. I'd stay away from paper training. It can make the transition to outside harder because they don't really understand that they just can't go in the house. I know some people have success with it, but to me it just drags out the process.
I can't wait to see pics, he sounds like a love.


----------

